# Iron X How long can I leave it on?



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I need some advice, my alloys are quite bad on the inside, not taken off and cleaned in 8 years so the dirt is really stubborn. I have taken the wheels off and they are in the garage face down causing iron x to pool. Is it ok to leave them to soak overnight in it?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I would not leave over night and would leave say 15 min if not in direct sun light as reacts fast, then give it another hit , and another if really bad , but don't leave all night


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've done a few sets of very very poor condition alloys.. All I do is wash them, spray on Iron X, leave for a couple of mins to dwell, and then agitate with a brush... Power Wash off and wash again..!!!

Outstanding Results..!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Tbh have you tried cleaning them first with strong wheel cleaner


You might find most of the crud will come off that way, then use iron x



As long as its in the shade I don't think it matter too much up to 20minites??


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Tbh have you tried cleaning them first with strong wheel cleaner
> 
> You might find most of the crud will come off that way, then use iron x
> 
> As long as its in the shade I don't think it matter too much up to 20minites??


I have used ag acid free wheel cleaner beforehand. So far I have iron x'd them 3 times. And still not clean. Been on them most of the afternoon.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Tbh have you tried cleaning them first with strong wheel cleaner
> 
> You might find most of the crud will come off that way, then use iron x
> 
> As long as its in the shade I don't think it matter too much up to 20minites??


I have been soaking 30 mins at a time.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Might be a bit of a void suggestion here but have you used a tar remover you may be trying to ironX tar spots?

Pics would help


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

LukeWS said:


> Might be a bit of a void suggestion here but have you used a tar remover you may be trying to ironX tar spots?
> 
> Pics would help


It's definitely brake dust, have used ag tar remover as well.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Last time a had a nightmare set i took out the Wonder wheels and it got some off well acid and many would not use on regular basis but did the trick


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

j3ggo said:


> I have used ag acid free wheel cleaner beforehand. So far I have iron x'd them 3 times. And still not clean. Been on them most of the afternoon.


If that's the case, then it's not iron deposits on the wheels.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have you tried the Carpro Clay with Iron X as clay can be used with it and would give more bite


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

You'll be better of using a wheel cleaner such as Maxolen Wheel Cleaner or Espuma Revolution. Iron-X is only going to work on iron contaminates :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

j3ggo said:


> I have been soaking 30 mins at a time.


But have you been agitating?

Don't confuse ironx for a wheel cleaner, costly mistake when you use a whole bottle and it hasn't shifted much

As dan has said, espuma revolution wheel cleaner is great for badly caked wheels. I use the meguiars interior brush to agitate the insides. Lots of short stiff bristles so makes it easy!


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> You'll be better of using a wheel cleaner such as Maxolen Wheel Cleaner or Espuma Revolution. Iron-X is only going to work on iron contaminates :thumb:


Thanks for reply, struggling to find where to get espuma fom?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Can get it from them direct, or amazon


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Is this what I need, bare in mind my alloys do have a small amount of corrosion on the inside. Is this safe?


----------

